# Norman Weed Walker



## slim357 (Feb 2, 2008)

I havent had one of these things for years but was thinkin of tryin to find one somewhere, has anyone else used one of these things? I use to throw them alot as a kid and catch a good number of fish, dont know why i stopped using them.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

I had one too way back in the day....The paddle would stop spinning on mine and it made me not use it. I wonder if they improved them at all? Or maybe mine was a lemon.....


----------

